# First tren cycle. Planning to cut..cycle advice?



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 5, 2015)

Whats the minimum effective dose tren ace can be used for good results? I'm looking to cut bf% after a long winter bulk. I plan to cut carbs and add light cardio, will the tren allow me to gain lean mass while burning fat in a slight calorie deficit?

How long should it be run it and how frequent should I inject?

What should I drop my test dosage to to minimize test bloat? 

I've been on a long cruise around 250mg with a several blasts around 400-600mg throughout winter.

What's a good compound to add to tren for a cut that won't be too harsh?

I have turinabol and a lot of NPP...(my NPP arrived very late so I missed my winter bulk window) I can't cut with NPP and Tren together if I'm trying to get shredded correct?


Thanks


----------



## event462 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tren is great. I ran it at 100mg per week while on trt and saw benefits. Myself personally, I would run it at 200mg a week because its easier to go up than go down. I think a lot of the brothers here also prefer tren a. That way if you have any adverse sides you can stop and its out of your system pretty fast. Also, if its good tren you really don't need a lot. I personally haven't used NPP so I can't offer an opinion. While I also haven't tried tbol, from what I've read it would be perfect for a lean bulk. Don't forget, gear doesn't make the cut for you, diet does. Its just that some gear doesn't cause as much water retention so if your lean, the extra muscle shows more readily. If I'm wrong, I'm sure one of the brothers will correct me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Whats the minimum effective dose tren ace can be used for good results? I'm looking to cut bf% after a long winter bulk. I plan to cut carbs and add light cardio, will the tren allow me to gain lean mass while burning fat in a slight calorie deficit?
> 
> How long should it be run it and how frequent should I inject?
> 
> ...



Minimum dose is tough to gauge. Start at 100 and see what that does. For me 300 is a minimum dose. Oddly at 300 I get anxiety that is so bad I can hardly function. At 800 I get almost no sides. Just some interrupted sleep.

I wouldn't go nuts looking for a 3rd compound.  Just stay in a deficit. Tren really shines when you drop your cals hard.

Cardio will be tough with tren in there.  Still worth giving it a shot. Just don't plan on running.

Adding npp to tren is mostly pointless IMO. Just a waste of oil.  Drol stacks well with it.

Not sure why you are concerned about bloating from test. Control your e2 and bloat isn't an issue.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 5, 2015)

1) Effective minium dose is hard to say because it depends on quality of tren (brand) i was running 75mg/Eod and it worked great, then i had 200mg/eod and it wasnt even close so hard to say, in terms of side effects go for fast acting tren (acetate) if sides are way to hard to control just lower the dosage.

2) Actually you dont need to be worried about bloat from test. With small dosage of anstrazole or something. Also be sure to have cabergoline or parlodel on hand to avoid progesterone sides.

3) As said above NPP is not best compound to run with tren, you can Drostanolone/inj winny, from orals turinabol, anavar, methyldrost. i think all will be great with trenbolone. Also dont forget to add T3 25mcg, because trenbolone will lower your T3. So this small dose is great way how to avoid it.


----------



## cblddt (Apr 5, 2015)

Those are all good advice just pay attention to you BP and you'll love the run. Tren works whether you are cutting your carbs or carb loading that's the beauty of Tren . 


If your really looking to add to it Mast would be a great addition but with your diet and test you shouldn't need any more. With those 3 in combination you should accomplish what you're looking to do. Good luck on the run. Just be in tune with the sides and you'll be ok


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks POB. Thats weird you got less anxiety at 800mg tren than 300mg? I would have thought it to be the opposite. But as for the test Im already pretty damn lean but the bulk has me higher BF% right now maybe 12% im around 4-500 carbs daily all winter at 204lbs. The test definitely makes me hold some water still, and I'm taking aromasin ai. 
My goal is to get as dry and shredded as I possibly can so I guess many would say I'm already lean but I disagree



I forgot to mention it is Tren Ace I'll be running I have caber too and aromasin. Can't wait to try it out


----------

